# Jura J9.2 - water leak



## Justin_G (May 24, 2016)

I've had my Jura for a year - it has worked fine until I replaced the filter at the week end. I used a proper Claris Blue as per instructions. I don't know what was wrong with the new filter, but the machine didn't like it - very little water came through and it spluttered a gurgled. I've removed the filter and a good flow is now being achieved but the machine is now leaking.

So I opened it up and the leak is coming from the pump area. To be honest it looks as though it is coming from the pump itself, rather than the places I would expect - either where the water pipe enters the pump or leaves it. I've checked the seals and the o ring on the top connector where the water leaves to go to the boiler, and the bottom pipe seems to be attached securely. Is it possible for a pump to start leaking?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is how a vibrating pump works:






So it should be leaking from one end, as there is a tube that runs through the middle of the pump that has no seals to break. It could however be leaking from either end of the pump before the water pipe connection.

In any case a new pump is about £30: https://www.partshub.co.uk/electric-pump-invensys-cp3-230-volt-for-coffee-machine-4006071619-56315?fee=57&fep=56315&gclid=Cj0KEQjw94-6BRDkk568hcyg3-YBEiQAnmuwkmC__rKBbEeLRyiET0LrG71v2JEGEbZyGp5_YWz9 ZGUaAv8L8P8HAQ (Do double check the pump model number against the one in your machine before ordering) (You could probably just order an Ulka pump off ebay with the same spec for £15 if you want to save, they all basically do the same job... but you would need to check the flow rate was the same)

So it's not the end of the world if it needs replacing


----------



## Justin_G (May 24, 2016)

thanks Dylan

I didn't need to go too far with dismantling the pump before I found that one of the screws which holds everything together was loose. I tightened it up and voila, no more leaking.

Many thanks for your comments!


----------

